# Flavour/After taste issues - Please help



## mAlice (8/2/16)

Hi All,

(Mods, I put this thread in general rather that e-liquid since I don't believe its related to a specific brand or flavouring)

I have an issue with vaping and drinking coffee at the same time. At work we have a Coffee machine that makes instant cappuccinos and a variety of other coffees. I usually drink Cappuccino.

So every hour or two I go out to have a few puffs on my Subox nano and enjoy a nice cup of coffee. But every time, without fail, no matter what juice I vape, I get this rancid burnt coffee/cream after taste. This is really getting on my nerves since there is nothing else but tap water to drink while I go for a smoke... (This taste really intensifies when I vape on something with a cream taste to it, like Hazeworks - Startup and Skybluevaping - Cocomo Cream)

So my question is, does anyone else get this aftertaste? Is it specific to me/juice flavour profiles/actually just the cappuccino's fault?

I would appreciate any input!


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

@Alex is the coffee guru - perhaps he can shed some light


----------



## Wyvern (8/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> (Mods, I put this thread in general rather that e-liquid since I don't believe its related to a specific brand or flavouring)
> 
> ...


What brand is the coffee that you are drinking? Also what machine are you using to make the coffee. It could be that its the machine. Do you get it at home when you vape and drink coffee? Or is it just at work?


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

just had a brain wave !

have you tried vaping a coffee flavour ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veez (8/2/16)

I struggled long and hard to find the perfect coffee and eliquid pair as my most enjoyable stinky was with morning coffee. below is my ultimate coffee and eliquid combo. the plunger version is a bigger grind but will work in machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

To answer all questions, I don't drink coffee any where else except for at work. But to my surprise, when I drink something like a Frappe or Frio style coffee (Quality coffee like Mugg & Bean Frappe) this doesn't happen, but with hot coffee drinks it does. As for the brand of coffee/quality of coffee, I have no idea. I just know the coffee is good enough to enjoy with a analog cig, but vaping while having a cuppa isn't an option.

Also extra info: None of my coils are more that 3-4 days old, I wouldn't chalk it up to a gunked up coil. 

It might also just be my palate. 

Also @shaunnadan 

I have vaped Colossus from World Wonders, no issues there.


----------



## Mike (8/2/16)

I wonder if this could be related to lipids, butyric acid and confusing the olfactory system. @method1?

Got anything that has NO cream flavour in at all? Like a basic fruit vape?

Cream / milk in your coffee? Try without?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

mAlice said:


> To answer all questions, I don't drink coffee any where else except for at work. But to my surprise, when I drink something like a Frappe or Frio style coffee (Quality coffee like Mugg & Bean Frappe) this doesn't happen, but with hot coffee drinks it does. As for the brand of coffee/quality of coffee, I have no idea. I just know the coffee is good enough to enjoy with a analog cig, but vaping while having a cuppa isn't an option.
> 
> Also extra info: None of my coils are more that 3-4 days old, I wouldn't chalk it up to a gunked up coil.
> 
> ...



i hardly ever drink coffee, i have had a grand total of 2 cups for this year !


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i hardly ever drink coffee, i have had a grand total of 2 cups for this year !



Haha I guess its another bad habit I need to kick. But I think I'll focus on not relapsing to those stinkies


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

Mike said:


> I wonder if this could be related to lipids, butyric acid and confusing the olfactory system. @method1?
> 
> Got anything that has NO cream flavour in at all? Like a basic fruit vape?
> 
> Cream / milk in your coffee? Try without?



Very interesting theory... I vaped on Marvin from The Lung Brewery, I don't remember tasting that taste, but this was about 2 weeks ago. This has essentially become an issue because I was moved to a client's site to do some on site operations management, and I love good coffee, even if it is instant, it's still better than what we have at head office. 

Ill drop a few ml's in my tank tomorrow and experiment with a non-cream flavour.


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Haha I guess its another bad habit I need to kick. But I think I'll focus on not relapsing to those stinkies



i used to drink around 9 cups a day when i was in a call centre. decided to quit one day and now i only drink coffee when im going out or just to relax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Have you tried vaping just VG/PG mix, with no additives ? Might give you a better idea if it is the vape flavors or some sort of interaction of your fried taste buds and VG or PG.


----------



## zadiac (8/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Haha I guess its another bad habit I need to kick. But I think I'll focus on not relapsing to those stinkies



Coffee is not a bad habit. Smoking is a bad habit. Coffee compared to smoking is a good habit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (8/2/16)

I suspect it has to do with the coffee brand tho, I vape all things, from coffee flavours to desert vapes to fruit vapes when I drink coffee. I do only drink 2 cups a day now, one in the morning and one at night. I havent had a weird taste with my coffee, and this is with filter and instant coffee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (8/2/16)

I can't taste juices properly at all after coffee, they all taste weird.. some people say it's a palate cleanser but definitely doesn't do that for me!
Mike might be onto something, coffee is loaded with diacetyl and a lot of creams contain butyric... but I really don't know 

Might just have to have a glass of water after each coffee.. it's the italian way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/2/16)

In my daily experience I start first thing with a freshly ground dark roast coffee from my DeLonghi bean to cup machine. I never use milk or sugar, so it's just the pure stuff with a good crema (*Crema* is the lovely layer of thickly effervescent foam that defines well-crafted espresso, an emulsion of the essential oils contained in the coffee.)

The coffee does hang around in the mouth for awhile, that's why a glass of water is a good way of cleansing the palate afterwards. "Tropical Ice" from Vapour Mountain does the same thing for me, which is why I have a constant supply in my Reo. I love my coffee because it not only tastes great, but it's one of the best health drinks available... as long as you cut out the other crap like sugar and milk etc.

I find fruit vapes go together nicely, especially with lots of added menthol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Have you tried vaping just VG/PG mix, with no additives ? Might give you a better idea if it is the vape flavors or some sort of interaction of your fried taste buds and VG or PG.



@WARMACHINE 

Although I am an avid vaper, I don't really have the budget or knowledge of all these things. Definitely worth a try, but I don't know where I would get my hands on that stuff, especially with an empty wallet


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

method1 said:


> I can't taste juices properly at all after coffee, they all taste weird.. some people say it's a palate cleanser but definitely doesn't do that for me!
> Mike might be onto something, coffee is loaded with diacetyl and a lot of creams contain butyric... but I really don't know
> 
> Might just have to have a glass of water after each coffee.. it's the italian way



@method1

Luckily I don't share this experience, the after taste is there for around 5 minutes after my cup of joe and obviously during the coffee/vaping break. 



Alex said:


> In my daily experience I start first thing with a freshly ground dark roast coffee from my DeLonghi bean to cup machine. I never use milk or sugar, so it's just the pure stuff with a good crema (*Crema* is the lovely layer of thickly effervescent foam that defines well-crafted espresso, an emulsion of the essential oils contained in the coffee.)
> 
> The coffee does hang around in the mouth for awhile, that's why a glass of water is a good way of cleansing the palate afterwards. "Tropical Ice" from Vapour Mountain does the same thing for me, which is why I have a constant supply in my Reo. I love my coffee because it not only tastes great, but it's one of the best health drinks available... as long as you cut out the other crap like sugar and milk etc.
> 
> I find fruit vapes go together nicely, especially with lots of added menthol.



@Alex

I would like to be as passionate about coffee as you are, but unfortunately I like mine with milk and sugar!  But all of the comments in here suggest I will have to split the morning ritual into two separate events... which kind of takes away from it... Some of the fondest memories of smoking real cigarettes was the midday Smoffee (Smoke x Coffee)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (8/2/16)

I'll give up vaping, smoking, coke drinking, eating, breathing, and sleeping! But my 15 - 25 cups of coffee a day? HELL NO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/2/16)

mAlice said:


> @method1
> 
> Luckily I don't share this experience, the after taste is there for around 5 minutes after my cup of joe and obviously during the coffee/vaping break.
> 
> ...



Sip on a glass of water in between the coffee, you'll be surprised at how much your taste buds like it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/16)

Alex said:


> Sip on a glass of water in between the coffee, you'll be surprised at how much your taste buds like it.



Or have a shot of whiskey or brandy after your coffee . Problem sorted ☺


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

mAlice said:


> @WARMACHINE
> 
> Although I am an avid vaper, I don't really have the budget or knowledge of all these things. Definitely worth a try, but I don't know where I would get my hands on that stuff, especially with an empty wallet


No worries, if you ever interested. VG (Vegetable Glycerin), you can get at a pharmacy, called Glycerin, get BP Grade (British Pharmaceutical) - 20 bucks for 200ml. It is quite thick, so be careful, can clog up coils. It can be watered down with distilled water. Tastes like nothing and it makes nice clouds


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Or have a shot of whiskey or brandy after your coffee . Problem sorted ☺



Haha, I dont think thats an option. I only have a whiskey on occasion, I think if I start taking swigs of whiskey to clean my palate I'll be leopard crawling to the next board room. 

Unfortunately the client I am based at at the moment is an explosives company, lots of strict Health and Safety stuff... I get breathalyzed before I may enter the premises and they nearly escorted me off-site for not holding onto the railings when climbing stairs up to exco board room...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mAlice (8/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> No worries, if you ever interested. VG (Vegetable Glycerin), you can get at a pharmacy, called Glycerin, get BP Grade (British Pharmaceutical) - 20 bucks for 200ml. It is quite thick, so be careful, can clog up coils. It can be watered down with distilled water. Tastes like nothing and it makes nice clouds



Thats pretty cheap... Thanks, Ill definitely try and get my hands on some.


----------



## mAlice (9/2/16)

Alright Gang,

Quick update: 
1)I tried coffee without milk, it was worse. 
2) I tried coffee without sugar, with milk, still the same. 
3) Then I tried the cold water thing @Alex  suggested, works to a certain extent. Its not a horrible after taste anymore, rather just a lingering unpleasant one. Much much better than before, I think it might just be whatever I am vaping that doesn't like to compete with the coffee. 

On a side note, not drinking cappuccino anymore, and Ill be looking into the quality coffee scene a little more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (10/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> (Mods, I put this thread in general rather that e-liquid since I don't believe its related to a specific brand or flavouring)
> 
> ...


I tried this now.
With eliquid general custard.
I don't seem to get the rancid taste.

But I have had the rancid taste you talking of with ruthless jungle fever and black coffee.

I only use beans and a jura machine. 
The beans I have in now are vida e cafe.


----------

